# Removing Maps From Side of RV



## jim isham (Mar 30, 2002)

Does anyone know how to easily remove one of those vinyl(?) maps from the RV wall?
I'm in the process of selling my 5th wheel and want to remove the map.
It's been on the side of the RV for 10 years and will only come off in bits and pieces making it a long process.
Is there something I can use that won't damage the paint?
Thans in advance


----------



## travelin_man (Mar 30, 2002)

Removing Maps From Side of RV

You might try using a hair dryer to heat the map at an edge and see if that will let you peel the map back. Keep the dryer far enough from the rig to prevent overheating the paint.
Good luck.

Bruce & Rosemary Monte   Seeing the USA One State at a Time


----------



## phillyg (Mar 31, 2002)

Removing Maps From Side of RV

Travelin Man is on the right track, although it might take a heat gun rather than a hairdryer, and use a plastic scraper rather than metal.  Goo Be Gone might work if you get down to just the adhesive.  I suspect you'll have some discoloration (not from the heat) after getting most of the decal off, and you'll have to use a cleaner/wax made for the surface (fiberglass or metal), or worst case, a rubbing compound product.  Go slow and easy on everything you do, however.


----------

